# Beautiful Bag pattern



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

This pattern is also from a Russian site

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/3671849/post125128027/


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Very simple but elegant! thanks! Did you try to view some of the other pattern pages? I did and found the Russian patterns to be very intricate. Their garments are very for fitting and revealing too.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

JuneS said:


> Very simple but elegant! thanks! Did you try to view some of the other pattern pages? I did and found the Russian patterns to be very intricate. Their garments are very for fitting and revealing too.


Yes,there are some beautiful and interesting patterns for sure
:-D :-D


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

beautiful patterns, thanks for the link


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It is very pretty,thanks for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice ,thanks for the link


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

The diagram/pattern is in English... Surprising, don't you think? But lucky for us! Thank you, really love it!
Thank you so much! :thumbup: it is beautiful :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

They do beautiful patterns. I really have to work on reading charts!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Clicked on Dresses. All I can say is 'WOW"


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful bag - wow - very elegant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the link !I made several copies of my favorite scarfs and shawls ! I have never enough and be looking till my death,- probably !


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> This pattern is also from a Russian site
> 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/3671849/post125128027/


ahoh.. over my head yet... the other Russian Purse granny square graph... will do that one!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Fialka said:


> Thank you for the link !I made several copies of my favorite scarfs and shawls ! I have never enough and be looking till my death,- probably !


Hahaha,me too,I spend way too much time looking at knitting stuff online.I have found so much stuff on pinterest,it's an amazing site


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

how do you get the site in English??? I can`t see anywhere to click where it will come up in English....


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

retirednelda said:


> how do you get the site in English??? I can`t see anywhere to click where it will come up in English....


I used Google translator ,but the bag pattern is in chart format,the symbols used are universal and you can look up a chart guide on line,hope that helps


----------



## jackie pudvay (Dec 31, 2012)

Love the bag, but I can't read the pattern in Russian. Does anyone have it in English?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

jackie pudvay said:


> Love the bag, but I can't read the pattern in Russian. Does anyone have it in English?


There is no written pattern for this purse,it is a chart,you can look up crochet symbol charts on line,the symbols are universal.Actually I find crochet charts easier to follow than written instructions,just my opinion,I know charts are not for everyone


----------

